# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  چطوری می تونم کارت گرافیک پیش فرض ویندوز رو تغییر بدم؟

## hi.alir

مثل اینکه ای cpu های core ix اینتل یه gpu هم داخلش داره  :متفکر: 
حالا من یه نوتبوک گرفتم که همش از gpu ی cpu استفاده می کنه و کارت گرافیک یه جورایی بیکاره!
گفتم شاید مثل Apple باشه وقتی نیاز باشه کارت گرافیک اصلی رو روشن می کنه ولی امتحان کردم اینجوری نبود. تو SystemInformation هم که نگاه می کنم هر دو تاش هست ولی داره از Intel استفاده می کنه، چطوری باید تغییرش بدم؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> مثل اینکه ای cpu های core ix اینتل یه gpu هم داخلش داره


داخل CPU نیست، دوست عزیز؛ بلکه با Chipset مادربرت سیستم تان یکپارچه شده.




> حالا من یه نوتبوک گرفتم که همش از gpu ی cpu استفاده می کنه و کارت گرافیک یه جورایی بیکاره!


مطمئن هستید که نوت بوک شما یک کارت گرافیکی اختصاصی داره؟ اگر بله، می تونید به Setup سیستم رجوع کنید (معمولا F2 یا DEL در هنگام بوت سیستم)، و در آنجا احتمالا گزینه ایی برای انتخاب کارت گرافیکی مورد استفاده سیستم، پیدا می کنید.

----------


## hi.alir

ربطی به مادربورد نداره، با خود CPU هست.
مطمئن هستم.
قبلا Setup رو نگاه کرده بودم، چیزی در مورد توش نبود.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> با خود CPU هست.


بله، ظاهرا در سری های i3 و i5 اینتل کنترلر گرافیکی رو از چیپ ست به داخل CPU منتقل کرده.




> قبلا Setup رو نگاه کرده بودم، چیزی در مورد توش نبود.


چه مدلی از لپ تاپ هست؟ ظاهرا برای اینکه قابلیت سوئیچ داشته باشید، مادربرد سیستم تان باید مدل های خاصی از چیپ ست را داشته باشه. مثلا در لینک زیر، به دلیل استفاده نکردن شرکت Dell از مادربرد مناسب، کاربران یکی از مدل هاش، از نبود امکان سوئیچ گله کردند. البته برای اونها ظاهرا فقط از کارت گرافیکی Dedicated استفاده میشده، و امکان سوئیچ به کارت Integrated وجود نداشته:
http://forum.notebookreview.com/dell...ounge-229.html

----------


## hi.alir

Asus n61jv
مشکل اصلی من اینه که از Nvidia Optimus استفاده می کنه. مادربرد این مدل به طور بلادرنگ می تونه کارت گرافیک رو از Intel به Nvidia و بلعکس منتقل کنه. امتحان هم کردم کاملا درست کار می کنه. وقتی بار گرافیکی سیستم زیاد نیست واسه کاهش مصرف برق از Intel استفاده می کنه و Nvidia رو خاموش می کنه. ولی موقع بازی، در حالی که داره از کارت Nvidia استفاده میشه، بازیه فکر می کنه که هنوز کارت گرافیک Intel هست و نمی تونم تنظیمات مورد نظرم رو انجام بدم. واسه اینکه این کارا اصلا ربطی به ویندوز نداره و همش دست مادربرد هست ( البته فکر کنم ). می خواستم بدونم چطوری میشه این سیستم Automatic رو واسه مدتی از کار بندازمش و دستیش کنم؟

----------

